# Pet Shop Shocker!



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

We went visiting a pet shop the other day (Saturday) after the couple who brought the sick chameleon in that died. I was so disgusted at what I saw but just look at this poor Cook Tree Boa that was for sale.









Sunday I rang back the RSPCA to find out if they went to the shop etc. Was told they would get an inspector to ring me. Other than that I knew nothing more.

Monday I range the council and reported to the trading standards.

Then later that Monday afternoon the RSPCA rang me back. They was told by the shop that the snake had just had a bad shed, and he was ok with that. The inspector told them to put a large bowl into the vivarium so the snake could soak and humidity would increase. He also advised them to take it off display until it was well. Also told them to help shedding they should place the snake in a damp hide and left. I was disgusted. :x I told the inspector that the snake was very poorly and asked about the jaw lolling to one side and it could be a sign of mouth rot. He said he didn't see any signs. I asked him if he inspected the inside of the snakes mouth, he replied no. Just what the hell is the point if they don't listen or do anything to help the snake????? :x So now the snake has been taken off display and doesn't look like the poor sod will even see a vet. :x 

This morning the Trading Standards dept phoned me to ask what the problems were with the shop etc. I told them of my findings and what the RSPCA has or hasn't done, he too was disusted. Now the trading standards are going to be looking into what I have said and get in touch with the licensing dept at the council. He also mentioned of getting a vet visit sorted, as expressed my concerns about folk not knowing enough about reptiles and then things get over looked due to lack of knowledge. He asked if he could contact me in the future for advise etc and I said sure, and he will also keep me updated on what he finds at the shop.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

oh my god that poor snake!

makes me just want to get up there and grab him...

well done for chasing this up: victory:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice to see someone taking action for once instead of bitching on here and getting nowhere!

Well done.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats a bit grim. I'm interested to know what the Trading Standards people are going to do.. I hope they get move on, that poor snake.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks everone, will keep you all updated if and when I get updated. I just hope and prey something gets sorted out properly for the animals sake.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

that looks like my cooks before i brougt her home. poor girl had been crammed in a 30 x 30 x 45 exo for about a year! was riddled with mites and a bad feeder till i got her chuffing a few weeks back poor thing


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

The RSPCA arent worth the money you pay for the phonecall, unless its someone on their hate list or somewhere they can drag some poor sap of a presenter and a film crew to, they dont give a damn. : victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

That's discusting. Can I ask what shop it is?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

It's one in Blackburn, not sure I am allowed to say on here am I?
I have PMed you the name.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah you probably can name it publicly, but if you feel you don't want to then fair enough. It sounds like a discusting place.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

It's *********, Kent Street in Blackburn.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> It's ********, Kent Street in Blackburn.


lol fair enough. how much are they selling this snake for?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought as much i buy some frozen and live from there but their livestock leaves a lot to be desired.
They have a white throat monitor in there that needs a good soak its a shame.
Their yellow pages add says a great day out for the family but as their shelves are half empty and what they do have is overpriced i`d be surprised if anyone would spend more than ten minutes there.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£89.99


LiamRatSnake said:


> lol fair enough. how much are they selling this snake for?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> £89.99


god - if i had the money!

unfortunatly still spending £100's on getting the rescue collie comfortable


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I've contacted the RSPCA a few times & reported neglect/cruelty & they've done nothing, more interested in being on the telly than anything else it seems. :whip:

Good job you contacted trading standards as well. : victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm just asking out of curiosity, why trading standards? I thought stuff like that should be reported to environmental health?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like a WC ATB to me.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> I'm just asking out of curiosity, why trading standards? I thought stuff like that should be reported to environmental health?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/45436-when-reptile-shops-go-bad.html
I went off this thread above,as I knew the RSPCA wouldn't friggin help, and no point speaking with the shop manager. Been there and wore the tshirt. All that results in is them covering up or euthanising the animal and getting rid of the evidence. So figured Trading Standards and the Licensing Dept at the council was the best bet. In the past I have gotten no where reporting cruelty and neglect cases within shops. After the phone call with Trading Standards today (they rang me) I voiced my concerns and told them what I do etc. Offered to help at no cost of themselves also. I explained how the RSPCA let the snake down etc and he agreed. Plus he claimed he has issues with animal welfare himself. So just maybe something ood will come out of this mess.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Looks like a WC ATB to me.


That's what I think too. The poor thing! Don't get me started on the WC issues also. :banghead: It makes my blood boil.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

It is absolutely disgusting no wonder people are having a go at the RSPCA.

At £89 it is not a cooks.

If it is true the shop should be shut down.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

There is no IF's mate... its true and I agree should be shut down!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> There is no IF's mate... its true and I agree should be shut down!


 
Hi all, 

This does nothing for genuine reptile keepers, and a snake in that bad a condition even joe public would be able to see it was not right.

I think the RSPCA are only intrested when film crews and reporters are around, they will hound someone when they are keeping reps correctly, but when some person reports someone they will do nothing about it, double standards to me.

We had a problem with a shop near us got the council licensing involved we gave them so much grief they accidently lost the file on the shop, they had loads of complaints we tried and a brick wall was put up they said one thing and did another we had pictures and letters, we had approached a rep vet on our own and she was pepared to inspect it.

But the shop involved the person is selling up.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Poor snake  Ive not visited this shop in ages but what ive heard from friends that have been there recently im not missing much. My eldest used to work there about 2 years ago and she said it was a disgrace with rabbits crammed into small glass tanks and bird cages so full of months of dried on bird cack she had to scrape it off with a knife. :whip:

they used to be members on here too but i cant find them in the members list now, unless they have changed their forum name so no one knows who they are :bash:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

The snake in question was in good nick too when it first arrived.
Been there since Feb i think and now only going one way.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/45436-when-reptile-shops-go-bad.html
> I went off this thread above,as I knew the RSPCA wouldn't friggin help, and no point speaking with the shop manager. Been there and wore the tshirt. All that results in is them covering up or euthanising the animal and getting rid of the evidence. So figured Trading Standards and the Licensing Dept at the council was the best bet. In the past I have gotten no where reporting cruelty and neglect cases within shops. After the phone call with Trading Standards today (they rang me) I voiced my concerns and told them what I do etc. Offered to help at no cost of themselves also. I explained how the RSPCA let the snake down etc and he agreed. Plus he claimed he has issues with animal welfare himself. So just maybe something ood will come out of this mess.


I see, licensing dept I can understand, environmental health I understand too. But, whichever dept, just so long as something is being done is all that matters.


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

I know nothing about snakes, but it's plainly obvious that one isn't looking at all good mg:
Well done for doing something about it.


----------



## Nickg91 (Mar 24, 2007)

this wasn't manchester pets was it by any chance?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No it was a shop in Blackburn although they are not much better


----------



## Blitza2007 (Apr 19, 2008)

*pet shop shocker!*

this is my first time on hear and i read this note it reminded me of a pet shop i went to it has reptiles and smalls and also kittens they had kittens in a glass tank and a glass lid rspca were contacted don't think they did ant thing so i got the number for the peps who give out the pet licensing and they told me there as a thin line to stopping them selling animals most of the complaints were about kittens even though the terrapins looked like they were dieing and the tortoises didn't have any food just brown dry lettuces the lady didn't even know what breed they were.....its a shame that some pet shops try so hard in making sure people know what they are buying and others just want the sale it gives all shops a bad name i cant say the name of the shops as i don't want to get done for slander now do i.........most shops don't even have the right setups in the shop for there reptiles


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

omg thats horrendous :bash: :censor:


----------

